# Reading every post on this forum, here's the math.



## MoleRatio (Jun 12, 2013)

As I was scrolling through the forum today I thought to myself, "Hmm, I bet I'd be pretty dang sharp if I was to read every single post" and i wondered how long that could take. After crunching the numbers down as conservatively as they would go, I was momentarily stunned with the numbers below.

Current Date: 06/12/2013
Total Posts To Date: 179,917 (give or take a few)

Reading Time Per Post(FAST): 1 minute (very conservative average)
60 posts per hour = 1,440 posts every 24 hour day (no figure for sleep time)
TIME NEEDED TO READ THE ENTIRE FORUM IS APPROX: *125 Days (4 months)*

Personally, I could only allot 4 - 6 hours per day at the most and that's giving each post a minimum of 5 minutes each to read. Without taking into consideration all the posts that would be added during my journey, I would need about *6 to 7 YEARS TO READ THE ENTIRE FORUM!!!*


----------



## joem (Jun 12, 2013)

You better start clicking, you have some catching up to do


----------



## solar_plasma (Jun 13, 2013)

Two or three pieces of information are redundant or have been posted before, so this will save one or two days.


----------



## Palladium (Jun 13, 2013)

MoleRatio said:


> I would need about *6 to 7 YEARS TO READ THE ENTIRE FORUM!!!*



Come to think of it that's about how long i been reading here.


----------



## butcher (Jun 13, 2013)

I have been reading for years and I still cannot keep up.


----------



## Shaul (Jun 13, 2013)

Clicking posts goes a lot faster if you keep your eyes closed, or you could try the new edition of the forum...in Braille. )


Shaul


----------



## squarecoinman (Jun 13, 2013)

MoleRatio said:


> As I was scrolling through the forum today I thought to myself, "Hmm, I bet I'd be pretty dang sharp if I was to read every single post" and i wondered how long that could take. After crunching the numbers down as conservatively as they would go, I was momentarily stunned with the numbers below.
> 
> Current Date: 06/12/2013
> Total Posts To Date: 179,917 (give or take a few)
> ...



1 minute per post is enough, so that would make 125 days times 4 ( you have 6 hours every day, and in the holidays you should get your self together and read more ) would make 500 days, that is less then 2 years. 2 years to master a great hobby is nothing, I have been together with my wife for 8 years and i still do not understand her. 

scm


----------



## Geo (Jun 13, 2013)

actually, that would only work if you had 100% total recall. i retain (at the most) about 15% of what i read and have to read one thing several times to really commit it to memory. try and read what is relevant to what you are working on at the time and concentrate on that subject. if you try and read from first to last, you will be wasting time in my opinion.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 13, 2013)

I've been here for about a year and a half. For about half of that time I was recuperating from a back injury, so I was able to spend about 10 to 12 hours a day reading. I've made it through about 95% of the forum. I have about 50 threads left in the Prospecting category and then the About Yourself category. I have learned useful information in *every* category.

Dave


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm getting there. I was away from the forum between autumn 2010 and autumn 2012. Before my life got too busy I read all the new posts and I had read almost every post before I joined. I think I had a few unread topics when the forum software upgrade marked all my unread as read. Now when I'm back I'm trying to read up on what I've missed. In average I read one day backwards while still following the current threads. Right now I'm starting to see posts from January 2012 among my unread threads.

I think that the average time spent on reading a post is quite low, there are a lot of posts that is only a few sentences, especially all the "Happy birthdays". 

I learn a lot of stuff from the forum every day and not only in the obvious places.

Göran


----------



## joem (Jun 13, 2013)

AAAHHHHhhhhh
I'm having newbie flash backs


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 21, 2013)

1 year 5 months and 7 days. Final answer. 

I just finished. :lol: 

No more red icons!!!

Dave


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 15, 2014)

Finished! :mrgreen: 

... let's see, what shall I do now then?

Göran


----------



## Geo (Apr 15, 2014)

Reminds me of that old television commercial where the guy is in front of the computer and it beeps and boops and shows a big "THE END" on the screen and he gets up looking dazed walking to where his wife is. She looks at him and says "I thought you were surfing the internet". He said "I finished it".


----------



## 4metals (Apr 15, 2014)

The mods on this forum have been discussing this for some time. The trouble is so many valuable threads are filled with nonsense replys which can make following difficult at best. We are trying to come up with a practical method to cut the trash out of valuable threads to make them more user friendly. 

We are open for suggestions.


----------



## necromancer (Apr 15, 2014)

4metals said:


> The mods on this forum have been discussing this for some time. The trouble is so many valuable threads are filled with nonsense replies which can make following difficult at best. We are trying to come up with a practical method to cut the trash out of valuable threads to make them more user friendly.
> 
> We are open for suggestions.



i have an idea on that topic, tell everyone to stay on topic, 
:arrow: (global private message) once a week :?: 

once a week not as a reminder but to catch the constant flow of new members, i have no idea if only new signups can get the global private message, but worth looking into.

i also get confused by:

thread #1 = tutorial
thread #2 = tutorial Q & A

but now we see how easy it is to switch topics in a thread about "math"

on with the math




<--- the Lyapunov exponent you didnt use the Lyapunov exponent & toilet time :lol:


----------



## 4metals (Apr 15, 2014)

Yours is a perfect example of how a single post can get off track (often exponentially faster than the maximal Lyapunov exponent (MLE) allows for.)


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 15, 2014)

> i also get confused by:
> 
> thread #1 = tutorial
> thread #2 = tutorial Q & A


When the forum started, Steve made lots of tutorials in the Tutorial section. Here's the first page from 2007.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=52&start=100

The Tutorials Q & A section was meant for discussion of these tutorials. It obviously fizzled out.


----------



## necromancer (Apr 15, 2014)

exactly the reason i posted it in that way.

#1 - a lot of the members here treat each other as friends, and they talk as if sitting in the same room together.

#2 - i have never sat with my friends and talked about the same topic over long periods. unless that topic was induced by outside (illicit matter) <-- i will let your mind wonder about what that means.

#3 - most members here are men, men need constant reminding unless they spend most of there time alone or if they are the one "on the top" i am a man & know that is fact.

i can give many more examples, thats why i would think the (global personal message) would be a fantastic idea.

4metals, this may be a good topic to open in the forum improvements section & open it up to debate ?


----------



## necromancer (Apr 15, 2014)

goldsilverpro said:


> > i also get confused by:
> >
> > thread #1 = tutorial
> > thread #2 = tutorial Q & A
> ...



i think this was the first section i started to read as a new member, thinking this section was the "classroom" of the forum. i soon learned to traverse the continuum in its random states, by living on the "view new posts page"


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 16, 2014)

g_axelsson said:


> Finished! :mrgreen:
> 
> ... let's see, what shall I do now then?
> 
> Göran


Congratulations Göran!

What to do now? The second time I read Hoke's book, I learned (retained) a lot more than the first. I can only imagine how much more I will retain the second time through the forum.

Dave


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 16, 2014)

FrugalRefiner said:


> g_axelsson said:
> 
> 
> > Finished! :mrgreen:
> ...


Thanks for reminding me Dave, I haven't read Hoke straight through yet. That will be the next step.

I don't think I'm going to read the forum all over again, I think I'll take that newbie advice and use the search function instead. :mrgreen: 

Göran


----------

